
Should browsers still allow users to disable JavaScript? - bhalp1
https://dev.to/ben/should-browsers-still-allow-users-to-disable-javascript--211d
======
marssaxman
Yes. Duh? It's my machine, and I will decide what code I do or don't run on
it.

If some browser maker thinks they know better, well, I'll simply decide not to
run any of their code on my machine.

------
java-man
yes.

------
NoOn3
Definitely.

